# Article: Bag yourself an In My Mug Subscription (and maybe win a t-shirt)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?351-Bag-yourself-an-In-My-Mug-Subscription


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Great prize - me please!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Can I be added also please. Only started IMM in January and have loved it to date


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

count me in as well please


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes please : )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its a tee-shirt for current subscribers, no?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> I'm confused???
> 
> This is what's showing up when I click the link?!?


The tapatalk link doesn't work properly as the link is for the blog. Use the link from the web view


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm confused - is this for non-subscribers to win a subscription, subscribers to win a t-shirt, or both? if the former or latter, please count me in


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

count me in please


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> The tapatalk link doesn't work properly as the link is for the blog. Use the link from the web view


Cheers Geordie Boy. Sorted now ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

drude said:


> I'm confused - is this for non-subscribers to win a subscription, subscribers to win a t-shirt, or both? if the former or latter, please count me in


I read it as a prize for existing IMM subscribers to win a T-shirt.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Its a tee-shirt for current subscribers, no?


That's the way I read it


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, only existing subscribers at the end of April will have a chance of winning a T-shirt


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Subscribers at the end of April will have a chance of winning a T-shirt


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Count me in please!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in for a t-shirt.









Surprised it's not in red actually.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Just reread I am not a subscriber (yet) so count me out


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

and me please... i love IMM.. consistently fantastic...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## donnacha (Apr 3, 2014)

Would love one of them tshirts


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

Count me in too!


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

Me Three! I mean, count me in!


----------



## kazemik (Nov 17, 2013)

I am back on IMM, count me in.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

kazemik said:


> I am back on IMM, count me in.


Sneeky dude, sneeky!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are still 19 more days to get onboard. Show your love for Has Bean and subscribe to IMM.

Counting down until we can draw the winner.


----------



## kazemik (Nov 17, 2013)

Good timing I would say.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in! Thanks


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking forward to the drawing of this!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, bump on this! : )


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

When's the draw Glenn?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's happening wiht this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Draw taking place tomorrow evening

Totally slipped my mind sorry


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is it closed as I am now IMM too.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Closed as per original entry rules I'm afraid









BUT, its great to hear that you have an IMM sub. That already makes you a winner.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

count me in =D


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Has this been drawn?

edit; Just seen the recent response

Looking forward to the draw!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Draw taking place in 30 minutes


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

After randomising the In My Mug subscribers I'm pleased to announce the winner is *Milanski*

PM me with your tshirt size and address so that an order can be placed for you.

Keep an eye out for the next competition next week.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Didnt know he was an IMM subscriber , but well done : )


----------

